# Design für Webseite



## zerix (2. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte für meine Nebentätigkeit eine Webseite. Dummerweise bin ich grafisch nicht so begabt. Hab mich dennoch mal an einem Design versucht. Das ist mittlerweile schon der zweite Entwurf. 

Würde gerne mal eure Meinung und eventuell Verbesserungsvorschläge hören. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## _Grubi (2. April 2010)

Es ist schlicht, meiner Meinung nach fast schon zu schlicht (was sich aber sicherlich noch durch den passenden Inhalt ändrn wird), aber die Farbwahl gefällt mir auf jedenfall.


----------



## zerix (2. April 2010)

Das hoffe ich auch. ;-)

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## zerix (2. April 2010)

So finde ich es auch nicht so schlecht. 


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2010)

Hallo!

Schlicht ist gut..... dann ist die Seite jedenfalls übersichtlich. 

Ich finde dass das Logo zu sehr nach oben "gequetscht" ist.
Seitlich finde ich es zu unruhig, da ist keine klare Linie drin..... es schliesst weder mit der ersten Linkbeschreibung im Menü bündig ab, noch mit dem Content.

Das Menü verwirrt mich.....
einerseits lässt die orangene Farbe vermuten dass der 2. Link der aktive Link ist und andererseits lässt das kleine Dreieck unter dem 1. Link vermuten dass dieser der aktive Link ist..... was sich allerdings mit der Linkfarbe im Content widersprechen würde.

Der Link im Content ist so OK..... klar hervorgehoben und nicht irgendwo mitten im Text "versteckt".

Die Farbgestaltung finde ich angenehm..... Du solltest aber aufpassen dass das Orange nicht Überhand nimmt (also nicht zu viele Links).

Ich würde das Layout noch höher machen.
Dann hast Du auch gleich mehr Platz für das Logo. 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Nee, der 2. Entwurf gefällt mir nicht so.
Abgesehen davon, geht da die Spiegelung vom Logo mehr oder weniger komplett verloren.
[/edit]


----------



## zerix (2. April 2010)

Danke dir. 



> Seitlich finde ich es zu unruhig, da ist keine klare Linie drin..... es schliesst weder mit der ersten Linkbeschreibung im Menü bündig ab, noch mit dem Content.



Das liegt daran, dass ich das nicht so oft mache, da ist es im Entwurf immer so.  Hab ich ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht so drauf geachtet. Bei der richtigen Seite achte ich natürlich drauf. 



> einerseits lässt die orangene Farbe vermuten dass der 2. Link der aktive Link ist und andererseits lässt das kleine Dreieck unter dem 1. Link vermuten dass dieser der aktive Link ist..... was sich allerdings mit der Linkfarbe im Content widersprechen würde.



Der mit der Spitze ist der aktive Link und das Orange ist der Hover-Effekt. ;-)

Mehr Platz für das Logo wäre vielleicht gar nicht schlecht. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Frezl (2. April 2010)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Also sowohl was das positive als auch das negative Feedback betrifft.
Einen neutral zu bewertenden Punkt möchte ich noch anführen: Für mich persönlich sieht die Hervorhebung des aktiven Menüpunkts durch ein ausgeschnittenes Dreieck immer zu sehr nach Drupal aus. Das ist für mich ein Markenzeichen von Drupal und es legt die Vermutung nahe, dass du dich bei dessen Standardlayout bedient hast. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur mein Eindruck...

Grüße und frohe Ostern,
Frezl


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2010)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Der mit der Spitze ist der aktive Link und das Orange ist der Hover-Effekt. ;-)


Ach so, ist für uns auf einem Bild natürlich nicht ersichtlich. 


Frezl hat gesagt.:


> Das ist für mich ein Markenzeichen von Drupal.....


Solange es kein eingetragenes Markenzeichen ist, ist es ja sch...egal.


----------



## Maik (2. April 2010)

Moin allerseits 

Mein Kompliment, da hast du gegenüber gestern aber nochmal ordentlich eine Schüppe nachgelegt - es wächst und gedeiht doch prächtig 

Wachsen ist hier auch das passende Stichwort, denn wie ich dir heute Morgen schon geraten hatte, und Dr Dau es gleichermaßen kritisch angemerkt hat, wirkt das Logo mit seiner etwas zu klein ausgefallenen Größe auf verlorenem Posten.

Nur Mut zu Größe. Oder willst du dich kleiner machen, als du es bist? 

Meine Frage hast du auch noch nicht beantwortet, ob  rechts von ihm ein weiteres grafisches Element vorgesehen ist? 

Die "kahle" Stelle wirkt wie eine große weiße Wand im Wohnzimmer ohne schmuckes Bild davor.

Weitermachen 

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Die "kahle" Stelle wirkt wie eine große weiße Wand im Wohnzimmer ohne schmuckes Bild davor.


Fehlt nurnoch ein Sofa, ein TV und ein Laptop in greifbarer Nähe, und ich würde mich wie zuhause fühlen.


----------



## zerix (2. April 2010)

> Meine Frage hast du auch noch nicht beantwortet, ob rechts von ihm ein weiteres grafisches Element vorgesehen ist?



Vielleicht ein Suchen-Feld oder so, sonst wüsste ich nichts. Mach einen Vorschlag. ;-)



> Wachsen ist hier auch das passende Stichwort, denn wie ich dir heute Morgen schon geraten hatte, und Dr Dau es gleichermaßen kritisch angemerkt hat, wirkt das Logo mit seiner etwas zu klein ausgefallenen Größe auf verlorenem Posten.



Meinst du wirklich, dass das Logo zu klein ist? Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht irre ich mich, aber ich finde, wenn es größer wäre, wäre es eventuell zu überdimensioniert im Vergleich zum Rest.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Leola13 (2. April 2010)

Hai,

muss mich meinen Vorredner leider anschliessen, das Logo links ist zu klein.

Lass doch die Spiegelung/Schatten weg und vergrössere das Logo (ohne Text) um diesen Bereich.

Rechts könntest du das Logo wiederholen, ohne Text, nur das SD.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zerix (2. April 2010)

Hab das Logo einfach mal größer gemacht. Mal als bsp den Header mit dem weißen Hintergrund.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Maik (2. April 2010)

Sascha Schirra hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht ein Suchen-Feld oder so, sonst wüsste ich nichts. Mach einen Vorschlag. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das müßte dann aber ein großes Eingabefeld werden, um die Fläche / Strecke zu überbrücken ;-)

Hier hab ich mal die Chose ein wenig hochskaliert. Findest du, dass es zu überladen / -dimensioniert wirkt?




Mit der Schriftgröße für "evelop" und "Softwareentwicklung" liesse sich sicher auch noch was bewerkstelligen ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## zerix (2. April 2010)

Es muss ja nicht der ganze Header zu sein. Wenn auf der anderen Seite was ist, sieht es doch nicht mehr so leer aus.
Hier beispielsweise ist der Header auch nicht ganz zu. ;-)


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## zerix (3. April 2010)

Damit der Header nicht so langweilig wirkt, habe ich einfach mal Streifen reingepackt. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Maik (3. April 2010)

Jo, die weiße Wand ist nich mehr 

Neben der Suchmaske könntest du dort auch gut eine Teaser-Box unterbringen, die den Seitenbesucher mit News, Updates, u.ä. versorgt.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (3. April 2010)

... nur mal so, und ganz unverbindlich aus Spaß an der Freud' 




mfg Maik


----------



## smileyml (3. April 2010)

Also erstmal auch ein Lob von mir.
Deine zweite Version sieht um einiges besser aus als die vorherige.
Hier mal meine Meinung zu deinem letzten Vorschlag.

Ich teile nich die Meinung der anderen das der Header voller werden muss. Man siehht schon am Teaserbox-Vorschlag von Maik, das es deplatziert und überladen wirkt und zudem den Header komplett zerstört.
Ich sehe da zwei Möglichkeiten mit dem Inhalt des Headers umzugehen.
1. Du kannst das SD-Logo links belassen und dann die nähere Beschreibung "Softwareentwicklung", vielleicht noch inhaltlich etwas ausgeschmückt (mit einem oder zwei Worten zusätzlich) auf die rechte Seite schieben - mit einfachere Schrift natürlich.
2. Wenn du das Logo und damit den gesamten Header kleiner machst, will man dort vielleicht auch gar nicht noch mehr rein packen.

Die Streifen kann man machen, jedoch sollten sie vielleicht noch etwas feiner werden. Ein leichter diagonaler Verlauf kann dem Header evtl. auch noch etwas bringen.

Das die Spiegelung weg ist, kann ich nur begrüßen. Das war mir doch ein wenig zu viel. Eventuell kannst du den Schatten noch etwas zurücknehmen, das er nicht mehr eine so große dunkle Fläche produziert.

Der eigentliche Inhalt sitzt zur Zeit noch irgendwo. Nicht mittig, nicht an einer Linie orientiert. Aber das rücken geht ja fix.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Maik (3. April 2010)

Jo, mit ein paar Stunden Abstand zu meinem nächtlichen Schaffen, gestehe ich reumütig, dass sich die Teaserbox nicht wirklich geschmeidig ins Gesamtkonzept fügt, aber bei einem so breiten Layout (1000px) erscheint mir die rechte (freie) Flanke irgendwie leer und dominiert dort zu sehr.

Klar, das ist meine subjektive Meinung, die ich Sascha auch keineswegs auf's Auge drücken will 

Vielleicht tut's ja dort wirklich nur ein kleines Suchformular, und fertig ist die Laube 

Probieren geht über studieren - Gas geben 

Euch allen einen schönen Ostersamstag, und viel Spaß beim Eierfärben ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## zerix (3. April 2010)

Danke euch allen. 
Ich werde das ganze so mal umsetzen und online stellen. Dann wird man die Seite sicherlich bei den Homepage-Reviews sehen. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## sight011 (6. April 2010)

Ich finde es zu schlicht! Is ja hier ein Geschmackssache Thread


----------



## ecosts (6. April 2010)

Hallo, das die Seite irgendwie Schlicht erscheint ist ein Markenzeichen der Softwarentwickler  sind ja auch keine Designer!

Nein mal im ernst, zu einer guten Seite gehört doch irgendwie beides, ein tolles Design und ein guter Quellcode, die meisten Profis entwickeln ja nicht umsonst OOP. 

Zum Logo möchte ich dann noch etwas los werden. Ein Logo für eine Firma sollte so gestaltet sein, das jeder sofort erkennt worum es geht! Es wird ja kaum jemand zu dir kommen der selber programmieren kann! 
Logos sollten daher so gestaltet werden, das man sie einbanfrei auch bei einer sw Kopie oder bei einem sw Fax erkennen kann! Die online Lesbarkeit  wäre ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt  weis als Hintergrund ist zu unruhig nimm hellgrau oder ganz hellblau wie hier im Forum das ist auch kein weiss *gg* #fafafa oder #f1f1f1 kommen dem sehr nahe.


----------

